
Is BestBuy Hacked or do they sell information? - mrozel
screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;Hi5CeX5<p>I use mailinator when a company won&#x27;t let me buy something without submitting my email address. Found an address that had 0 emails before the purchase(approx 14 hours before the snapshot). Curious if this is an indication of being hacked or selling information? Didn&#x27;t even receive an order confirmation :(
======
smt88
What is BB?

------
mrozel
BestBuy

